# 1st fish of the year 07



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got one this afternoon out of a big hickery,took about 20mins 2 get the right shot head shot at about 25yds with a ruger 22/45 5'' bull,a 4+32 scope.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

congrats


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

funny looking fish twister ha ha got it with a 22 boy you go ultra light all the way


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Hand gunnin squirl , now that is awsome!
Great job!!


----------

